# Habe da was gefunden



## Springmaus (12. Apr. 2011)

*Hallo

 Ich habe diese Zinkwanne letztes Jahr bei uns im Keller gefunden

und nun juckt es mir in den Fingern !

Eigentlich wollte ich die Pflanzen in den Teich setzen aber  die könnten

doch auch in der Zinkwanne ? oder

Die Pflanzen in dem Kübel habe ich geschenkt bekommen sollen wohl weiß

blühen keine Ahnung wie die heißen.

Könnt Ihr mir bitte sagen wie das mit dem bepflanzen funzelt ?

Möchte nicht wieder alles falsch machen !

Danke Doris      *


----------



## guenter (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

Hallo Doris,

wird schon gehen. Christine (Blumenelse) hat doch auch solche Dinger.


----------



## Christine (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

Hallo Doris,

hier ist die Luxus-Beschreibung von Eugen. Das mit dem Silolack muss nicht unbedingt sein. Ich kenne Zinkwannen, da funktioniert das auch wunderbar ohne Beschichtung. Aber ich würde die Wanne vorsichtshalber ordentlich ausschrubben, falls sich doch noch Seife oder sowas drin befindet.


----------



## Springmaus (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

@ blumenelse _Hallo,

ja das werd ich machen !!!

Nur mach ich Kies auf den Boden und dann die Pflanzen rein  oder sollte ich die Pflanzen in Körbe packen ??  Muss ich die gekauften Pflanzen an den Wurzeln abwaschen ?

Kann ich das Wasser für die Zinkwanne aus meinem Teich nehmen ?_


Vielen Dank


----------



## Digicat (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

Servus Doris

Die Jap. Schwertlilie (Iris ensata) will es nicht permanent Naß, hat es auch gerne wenn sie trockener fällt


----------



## Regs (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

Hallo,
da bedanke ich mich mich mal eben bei Doris für die Idee und den Antwortern für die Ausführung. Zwei der Zinkwannen wurden von mir in den letzten Jahren im Frühjahr und Sommer immer schön bepflanzt - mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Blumen beim ersten fetten Regenschauer immer "abgesoffen" sind.

Das kann man ja auch gleich kultivieren - ich werde da jetzt mal zwei Wassergärtchen anlegen. Gibt es Fotos von Wassergärten in Zinkwannen?


----------



## Springmaus (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

@Digicat

Na toll und nu hab die auch in meinem Teich  und nu krieg noch ne Kriese

mit Teichpflanzen manno.

In meinem Teich hab ich direkt ca, 20 cm Wasser wass soll ich da denn reinmachen'?

:smoki


----------



## Christine (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

Hallo Doris,

Du kannst alles nehmen, was für den Flachwasserbereich geeignet ist.

Hier sind ein paar Bilder von Minis, die sich auch für Zinkwannen umsetzen lassen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22254
Und ein paar Tipps:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21014
Es muss nicht zwingend Wasser sein:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17932

Aber ganz wichtig: Überlegt Euch etwas für den Winter! So eine Zinkwanne geht gerne kaputt.


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

Hm Zinkwannen als Miniteich? Nein danke!

Da nehme ich lieber einen Mörtelbübel oder große Plastikbehälter, siet Optisch besser aus

Im Winter werden sie natürlich geleert und im keller verstaut!


----------



## Christine (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

Na, das ist wohl Geschmacksache. Mir gefällt meine Zinkwanne wesentlich besser als so ein schwarzer Plastikkübel:


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

Ja das stimmt, ist geschmacksache 

und ausserdem brauche ich sie nur für die Seerosenzucht.


----------



## Eugen (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*



Oo_Roberto_oO schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, ist geschmacksache
> 
> und ausserdem brauche ich sie nur für die Seerosenzucht.




Das ist keine Geschmackssache, das sieht einfach besser aus. 
Selbst meine 7 Zwerge (Miniseerosen) machen sich in einer Zinkbadewanne besser als in diesen häßlichen Mörtelkübeln 
Ich hab beides rumstehen,und meine Frau hat noch nie an den 4 Wannen rumkritisiert, an den 7 Mörtelkübeln allerdings jedes Jahr von Neuem.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch ein Zinkwannenfan und habe 4 Stück, aber noch nicht als Mini eingesetzt.
Aber das wird schon noch.
LG Markus


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

Ach - ganz vergessen: Seid vorsichtig, dass macht nämlich süchtig. Miniteicheritis ist noch schlimmer als Teichvirusinfektion


----------



## Skopp1 (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

Hallo,

ich habe meinem Mörtelkübel eine Holzumrandung verpaßt, da sieht man nur noch den schwarzen Rand. Gefällt mir so auch sehr gut.

Schöne Grüße

Sanne


----------



## Springmaus (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

@Blumenelse

einfach nur   perfekt !!!  Echt toll


----------



## Regs (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

Hallo,
der Winter wird dann wohl das Problem - ich habe kein Gartenhaus o.ä. und die Zinkwannen frieren dann komplett durch.

Eine kleine Seerosen-Art da rein zu setzen wäre sicher sehr hübsch. Aber den Winter überlebt sie dann wohl eher nicht. Hm...


----------



## rumbalotte (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

Moin zusammen,

sieht sehr schick aus und würde sich bei mir auf der Terrasse auch gut machen...

Aber da wir dort fast den ganzen Tag Sonne haben...Wie sieht es bei den Miniteichen mit Veralgung aus 

Oder müssen nur genug Pflänzchen rein und man hat damit keine Probleme ?


----------



## danyvet (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

@Christine: deine Zinkwanne (die erste, die längere von beiden) gefällt mir äußerst gut!!!
Ich will auch sowas! 
Wie meinst du das mit "im Winter gehen Zinkwannen gerne kaputt"? Inwiefern?

Die Idee von Sanne mit dem Holz um den Mörtelkübel find ich auch gut. Hmmmm.....
ach ich glaub, ich bin jetzt schon infiziert, bevor ich noch so einen Mini hab


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

Hallo Dany,

Zinkwannen frieren kaputt. Die Badewanne geniesst deshalb bei starkem Frost den Luxus einer kleinen Heizung, die Moorwanne ist von unten isoliert.


----------



## danyvet (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

du meinst, das Eis sprengt die Wanne? Also, sie bekommt einen Sprung/Riss?


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

Es kann den Boden rausdrücken, kann aber auch die Naht - sofern vorhanden - aufdrücken. Meine Badewanne zum Beispiel hat Nähte, da wo der halbrunde Teil angesetzt ist.


----------



## Springmaus (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

so eine hab ich fertig !!!

 Vielleicht ein bisschen viel aber ich  hätt da noch 2 Zinkwannen 

und eine große Badewanne na mal sehen


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habe da was gefunden*

Na, das hat doch was!


----------

